# Maintenance mechanic/technician questions?



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck and welcome to the site


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, I appreciate it. I forgot to mention because of a lot of credits I already acquired I probably only need 18 or 20 more. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the site! :thumbup:

First off, kudos to you for taking an interest in the trade as well as taking the initiative to go to school on your own for it. 

Are presently employed or are you a full time student? Do you have any electrical or controls experience already?? 

Don't be afraid to put in a call to some of the companies that are hiring right now. Who knows, you might find one of them that would be willing to hire you and pick up some of the tab for your schooling. It would be a win-win for you.

As far as being able to land a job with only the schooling under your belt, that migt be tough. Some of the companies that I have dealt with before were only looking for people that already had some PLC and AC/DC drives experience. I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just saying to not get discouraged if you run into that. Keep your head up and move on to the next opportunity.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm a full time student now, but I need to find something soon while I am going to school. I'm going to being doing both at the same time hopefully. I would LOVE to hook up with a company and work for them in a very junior capacity while I'm getting the degree. I'm not sure how to go about that? Anyway thanks for the advice, and help, appreciate it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

The degree won't hurt, but if you plan on being an electrician, you'll be going to school for another 4-5 yrs for an apprenticeship. I'm not trying to discourage you, but without any experience, you won't find a job that pays very much.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

Get with the college guidance counselor and ask if there are any internship opportunities available in your area. Also, ask your instructors if they know of any potential job openings. My nephew did an internship locally and it has been a great experience for him.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am a little discouraged by some of the responses, but I guess I can't stop now. I applied to a maintenance mechanic trainee job the other day that said HS diploma was only needed but I haven't heard anything yet. I thought with my ET program graduation I would have been called pretty quickly. I mean it is a "trainee" position. It would be PERFECT as I am going for the degree. Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Maintenance guys are hired because the factory needs someone to help right away.
I have yet to see anyone hired out of school for a job in manufacturing maintenance. I am not saying it cannot happen and I hope I am wrong and you do land a job.
Sometimes you have to find another way in.
I have seen a couple guys go from production jobs into maintenance. Not exactly the way you want, but it is a foot in the door and an opportunity to show your skills while earning a pay check.
Some construction experience is a plus also. Any experience in your case is good right now.
Try each avenue and do not take no for an answer. If you want it, you will get it.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Again not exactly encouraging. How come I see sometimes a company hiring Maintenance mechanic 1's 2's or 3's and the 1's are usually 1-2 years experience? Wouldn't education substitute for the experience? Aren't Maintenance mechanic 1's almost like trainee's? Also I see UPS hiring maintenance mechanics and it only says 1 year of experience.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

UPS Is wanting two years in a buncha disciplines. You gotta have electromechanical experience. Do you? Do you know what a spool valve is? Can you work on an electrically controlled air manifold? Can you weld? Do you know how to line up couplings and gears? If so go for it. School is not gonna teach you these things.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, thanks guys. I guess what we are getting at is you don't need school for these jobs. I guess I'm going about things the wrong way. Sounds like I'm wasting my time with education. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

maintenancetech said:


> OK, thanks guys. I guess what we are getting at is you don't need school for these jobs. I guess I'm going about things the wrong way. Sounds like I'm wasting my time with education. Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


I'm not poo pooing school. I have an associate degree and some college. It's nice to have that to fall back on. But the teaching the nuts and bolts your not gonna get it in a school. You gotta bust knuckles to get that. It's why companies want experience. It's what they are paying for. Decision making based on experience. Most of these Maint. Jobs dont need a bunch of experience just some.


----------



## wdestar (Jul 19, 2008)

Waste of time for education? Nonsense!

I didn't pay for my education. I PAID for my education.

I went through the school of "hard knocks". All my co-workers hit the bars or sat on their derrieres or on the couch after work to watch TV. I invested - bought books and learned the trade. I also spent a lot of money on the tools required, and it panned out.

In 1990, I got a new job at a car stamping plant in maintenance. Within 2 weeks I got a 2 dollar raise because I solved a problem that was plaguing the company for years and they saw the value.

My point is, no education is useless. Invest, study and apply your skills. You'll do quite fine.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, I guess I read you guys wrong, my apologizes. I really want that degree on my resume. I never thought I'd ever be going for a degree, and its within very reasonable striking distance. Thanks again guys, appreciate all the input.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

maintenancetech said:


> OK, I guess I read you guys wrong, my apologizes. I really want that degree on my resume. I never thought I'd ever be going for a degree, and its within very reasonable striking distance. Thanks again guys, appreciate all the input.


Yes, You did. 
Education is important and I wish I had a degree to go with my experience.
I have had to always prove myself as I had no degree to show them. I did not have a license early on either.

The point is education is great and so is experience. Having both makes you a better hire than most people on this forum including myself.
You can get buy on experience alone. But you will excel if you have both education and experience.
People hire for a reason. They need someone to come and and go right to work. You can't do that yet.
One more thing.
I could do anything they asked, even if I had never done it before. :shifty:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> One more thing.
> I could do anything they asked, even if I had never done it before. :shifty:


X2. And it has and will get me in a bind every now and again.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys I hope I didn't come off as a jerk in this thread meaning I am going to get a degree and I'll know everything? I never meant it that way. I know that I will need much learning from experienced Maintenance mechanics like yourselves. I was just asking about getting on as an apprentice or new maintenance mechanic after school. I figured a college degree would be best to get me looked at by companies. I see so many jobs, I meany SO MANY jobs in this area open its crazy. Anyway I hope I didn't come off that way like I was a know it all, and after school I'll be as smart as you. If I did I apologize.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

maintenancetech said:


> Hey guys I hope I didn't come off as a jerk in this thread meaning I am going to get a degree and I'll know everything? I never meant it that way. I know that I will need much learning from experienced Maintenance mechanics like yourselves. I was just asking about getting on as an apprentice or new maintenance mechanic after school. I figured a college degree would be best to get me looked at by companies. I see so many jobs, I meany SO MANY jobs in this area open its crazy. Anyway I hope I didn't come off that way like I was a know it all, and after school I'll be as smart as you. If I did I apologize.


You did not to me. See if you can get a night shift and class. When you finish you will have a degree and experience. You will see the benefit of both.


----------



## maintenancetech (Dec 12, 2012)

OK, excellent I just didn't want to come off as some snot nosed kid that thinks he knows it. Thanks for the advice about getting a night job to have experience to go along with the degree. I applied to a job just a few miles from my house that said Electro-mechanical trainee, and the description was as entry level as it gets. Here is the link, and with me already graduating from my Electronics technician program I would be a shoe-in. 

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...cs=1&Job_DID=JHR3Z76PDL6D49JF4QD&IPATH=JEFAXA

Let me know if the link works, it sounds as entry level as it gets. I thought this would be perfect for getting hands on experience at the same time getting my degree. They haven't called yet, and I applied about 2 weeks ago. Thanks for all the help guys, appreciate it very much.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

...the school Will help..in the way that you "know" how to do school...many guys have trouble in school....the math can be tough for some as well...to be in our trade you can't be ...below average...so the college carries weight....there is so much to learn no matter what aspect of the trade you choose...find a local school with a night program after college you can attend there....or maybe your employer will pay for it....not all of us went in the union program..they use to be very very hard to get into...I went through an ABC program (non union) shop 4 yrs at night....same program UAW and Teamsters use aswell as many other manufactures..good luck and welcome....


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Good for going to school. Sparky is right, without experience you will have a hard time finding a good job. I have 6-1/2 years as an electrician. No school can teach me the things I learned/LEARN on the job. Great on the job training and a degree, you have a good opportunity to move higher up than the average.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want to keep improving and moving up, you'll be going to school for the rest of your life. Just because you have a degree and experience doesn't mean school is out.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there a Coop component of your education? Even if there isnt I think it might be a good idea to check out some of the student opportunities that can give you a bit of experience. The program I took had 2 coop terms, The first one I continued on part time while in school and now full time after I graduated. My second Coop was at a nuclear plant which is where I am hoping to end up. Its not a lot but its something.


----------

